# Taurus Customer Support gets thumbs up



## jkaod (Dec 8, 2010)

I had to send my 709 back for warranty repair due to the well know extraction problems. They sent me a Fedex label via e-mail that day for pre-paid overnight shipping. The standard e-mail said to expect a 4-6 week wait. They did the repair and overnighted it back to me and I had my gun back in my hands in 9 days. The repair seems fine. I put 200 rounds through it without a hiccup. I know others have had a not so good experience, but mine was stellar.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

Good to hear that CS is getting better. Haven't need them yet, but bought a ruger for my last purchase due mainly to their outstanding customer service. I have a couple of the pt1911's and they have been flawless.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

thats great news!!!


----------

